

Anyone doing a funded (or fund-able) startup in Cincinnati? - cincinnatus

The overlap between HN users and startup folks in Cincy seems to be vanishingly small. Prove me wrong.
======
nfriedly
You might find someone interesting here: <http://cincinnatiinnovates.com/>

Also, I know I met someone who was a VC at an event last year, but I lost his
business card :( He probably worked for one of these groups:
[http://www.libraries.uc.edu/research/subject_resources/busin...](http://www.libraries.uc.edu/research/subject_resources/business/research_res/Venture_Capital.html#cinci)
\- they would likely know of any funded startups in the area.

[edit] I wouldn't be surprised if some of the local 2600 guys read HN
occasionally: <http://cinci2600.com/>

